# Avitar addresses?



## BulbNut (Aug 23, 2006)

How do I download an avitar symbol for my Identity?

Obviously an avitar is different than an Icon?


----------



## addie (Aug 22, 2006)

User CP > Edit Avatar

You can either put in the web address of the image you want or upload one from your computer (65x65 or 5.9kb)


----------

